# [EVDL] PakTrakr System For Sale



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello David:

Have you this Paktrakr for sale? I'm actually looking
for one remote, if you want to 'part it out' -- I'll pay
$125. For the whole thing, $200.00. Realize this
is an old post, maybe I'll get lucky,

Espyder Dale in Connecticut

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/PakTrakr-System-For-Sale-tp3842941p4578716.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

